# Rescue Remedy



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

Have a question about the success of Rescue Remedy for separation anxiety...
Ace is showing some signs of separation anxiety, mainly when I'm leaving or putting him in his crate during the day...He barks and barks and barks for like an hour or so with little minutes in between of no barking... 

He cries and wines as well as pass back and forth by the front door if I leave and everyone else is home...Was looking into Comfort Zone but there aren't any outlets visible in my room where he stays during the day, plus I wanted something natural to give him...Any feed back would be great


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We did try it but if it helped at all it was not too noticeable. Try putting a t-shirt you've worn in with him and see if that helps. That seemed to work better than anything else for us.


----------



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

I actually exchanged the Rescue Remedy for a Thundershirt but I'm not sure if it had any effect cuz I left to get the mail and he flipped while wearing it


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

There are other floral remedies that can help with barking and anxiety besides just Rescue Remedy. I got some for my show girl as she has been goin thru a fear period & I can definitely say that it has worked. At one of her first shows she saw a Saint Bernard while she was in the ring and wouldn't budge for her grandma (breeder) who was showing her. I got a few different floral remedies for what behavior I wanted it to encourage & dosed her before a confirmation class. If she saw a big dog her tail would be down for the 70-80% of the time. The first time I used it I saw a complete 180. This particular class there were more big dogs to small dogs & even with the odds stacked against her her tail was only down 5-10%.

I had a sheet from the local shop I bought mine from & I believe you can mix up 7 diff remedies together. There are no negative side effects.

http://www.bachflower.com/Pets.htm


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

A lot of trainers use it with success.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

the rescue remedy never worked on calming Scudder down for showing. I am not sure how old you dog is, but when my guys were pups, I put that heartbeat pillow in with them. I also did the t shirt thing and TV on. Good luck!


----------

